# Bureau county -la salle county



## huffs16227

Went out and checked today being it was 70 degrees. i knew it was slim chances finding any but i think next week they will be popping up. if anyone lives around the area, post updates


----------



## sharky597

Huffs, I'm from Ottawa but I'm not going to start looking until next week. I'll update if I find anything.


----------



## shroomdonger

I hunt around Princeton in Bureau county and a few spots in Putnam county. I looked this morning on a south facing "early spot", nada so far. The trillium and mayapples have been up for a bit, ground is plenty wet and I'm starting to see a few dandelion here and there. The soil temps in our area are really close, it wouldn't surprise me to find a few greys possibly this weekend, but I'm thinking more mid to late next week. Does any Lasalle people know if morel hunting is allowed at Mitchell Grove SNA? I bow hunted there last season, beautiful park and I noticed plenty of elm.


----------



## sharky597

Donger glad to hear things are shaping up. Never been to Mitchell Grove so I wouldn't be able to tell you. I tend to look for them around the Ottawa/ Marseilles area. Going to check things out, for the first time, early Sunday so I'll update when I get back. Hoping with all the moisture in the ground that these upcoming temps will help us all out.


----------



## sharky597

Took my youngest boy out this am, with a buddy of mine from work in Will County. Timber looks great but no luck yet. Saw a bunch of dandelions just starting to pop on the way into work tonight. Looks like late week we should be in business.


----------



## huffs16227

I'm going out this afternoon with my daughter to look here on the south side of Princeton. hopefully we can find something. lots of dandelions and may apples. ill keep ya posted


----------



## huffs16227

no luck tonight. sorry guys. im getting anxious


----------



## shroomdonger

I found some tiny greys this afternoon. Pinky nail size at the largest. I left them and backed out, searched a few other spots briefly, found some pecker heads and a guarder snake. I found the greys in a grassy opening on the top edge of a south facing slope by elms. Oh yeah, found ramps too. Wooded and grassy areas are still plenty wet in the soil which is a really good thing! Tomorrow will be better, after work there should be some decent size greys up. Temps were in the 70's today and will be in the 80's tomorrow. THEY'RE HERE!!


----------



## sharky597

Nice find, Donger. Hopefully this warm weather will make them pop even more. My favorite grey spot was totally flooded this year so I'll have to do with the yellows when they come up. Working the night shift so I'm hitting the timber bright and early tomorrow morning. I agree with the soil conditions. It looks great. Good luck to you too, Huffs. These temps and upcoming rains are gonna make it a great season.


----------



## huffs16227

ShroomDonger, you said you hunt in princeton, do you hunt the southern end of Princeton? out in the country a bit?


----------



## shroomdonger

I morel hunt where I deer hunt which is several locations. Without getting too specific I hunt south of town on Lovers Lane and another down by the canal. And several other farms around Princeton. There are tons of people who hunt around here and not as much timber as other counties, so it's good to have several spots. I found the greys yesterday on a farm by lake Tbird in Putnam county. Boss is letting me have an extended lunch, only if i bring him back some greys, lol Should be some really good picking by Friday around here!


----------



## chad

I'm hunting in LaSalle County mostly along the Fox, Haven't been out yet, but a friend hunting in same area found about 3 dozen false morels and 6 small greys this am. I'll be checking my early spot tomorrow. Very optimistic!! @Jake-tried finding you on the N.IL board...Hope all is well for you or any of you're family and friends in Marseilles. I like the looks of this season!!


----------



## chad

I also don't know anything about Mitchell grove...I mostly hunt the fox river area from sheridan to wedron.


----------



## murdy

Mitchell's Grove is managed out of Starved Rock/Matthiesen, best bet would be to call there. Leave a message if you don't get anyone, in my experience, I usually get a call back when I contact a site.


----------



## huffs16227

haha shroomdonger I live on lovers lane. Im guessing from last year you were the one in the blue truck? and maybe last year or the year before you got caught on my famly's farm that bumps up to your spot? haha if so no hard feelings. just try not to venture out on that farm area. for 1. its my only spot :-| and 2. my father in law doesn't like people up there because they keep their horses up there.


----------



## huffs16227

also im gonna go check today for some mushrooms.


----------



## sharky597

Hey, what's up, Chad? Great to see you on here again this year. I'm out in the country, in Wallace Township, and my pole barn and part of my basement took a pretty good hit from the flood. Even though I've got a double sump in the basement I still had to rip out all of the carpeting and padding as well as junk the welder in my pole barn. Feel fortunate though considering what happened in Marseilles. My river spots all got flooded but I'm going back to Will County in the morning and I've got a good spot, on high ground in Marseilles, I'm going to hit once the yellows start poppin. Let me know how you make out here in the next couple of days.


----------



## bkain

Went to the honey hole today in Joliet. Everything looks ready except for ground temps. 
May apples just starting to pop. Nothing yet, but I found a 1927 wheat penny! Sun needs to warm the ground up a few degrees before they pop. I'm guessing next week. Rain and front will help this weekend. I'm guessing mid to next weekend. Good luck!


----------



## shroomdonger

Sorry huffs, but if you look in a bureau county plat book there are over fifty different properties on lovers lane. Lots of shroom hunters down there, there will be cars parked all over today. I hunt a property there with tons of elms and plenty of acreage to roam, never a need to trespass. I don't drive a blue truck. You kinda act like me and you are the only shroom hunters in the whole county and your spot is the only place to find shrooms. Poachers suck and I know how that goes, it's very frustrating. I have a special spot that is safe and accessible for my kids, problem is some guy is in there every year, trespassing and picking what my kids should find. I found an empty laundry basket(for hauling out like twenty pounds at a time) back there a few years ago along with a bunch of stumps in our honey hole. Also, just to reassure you, you mentioned horses, there is no horse pastures or horse farms bordering that property I hunt on LL. If you really want to catch the thief, set up a trail camera instead of blindly accusing people of punking your honey hole on this website...I set up a few cameras and it seemed to deter them last spring,,, just a suggestion


----------



## huffs16227

was just guessing didn't mean to offend you and i apologize.


----------



## shroomdonger

I've been on this forum for several years now as Shroomdonger and have received invaluable tips and info and always try and pass it along to newcomers when I can. I would hate to get labeled as a poacher. No harm done and I do appreciate your apology....Good luck out there


----------



## chunks

anybody got good ideas on where to look and please dont say the woods!!! I've been out a couple of times and still cant find any. is it still early


----------



## chunks

and i live in lasalle and mainly look in that area


----------



## sharky597

Chunks, everybody has different opinions on where to look for them. For me, personally, all of my spots have three things all in common. A source of water nearby (river or creek), plenty of elms and ash trees and a good mixture of shade and sun. The best thing to do when just starting out is to find yourself a grove of elm trees, with some of them dead or dying, and absolutely take your time and really get down and look all over for them. Patience is a must because if your're just rushing around you'll never see that first one which can lead to you seeing a whole patch of them. @Chad - went out again this morning and found a few greys over by Kankakee but no yellows yet. I'm going to wait until probably Saturday or Sunday morning to go again. Any luck with you?


----------



## shroomdonger

dbowhntr gave a really good synopsis of how to look for morels. This is an awesome how to for the beginner, wish I would of had all this info packaged together when I was a green horn! Again i didnt write this, this was copied from another Illinois thread by dbowhntr.......
"Keep watching these forums. Check on the reports of areas to the south to see how they are doing to give you an idea of when the morels will start popping in your area. The way morels move northward in spring is similar to the way the color show moves south in the fall, slowly but surely, at the rate of about 100 miles per week.

Check on the soil temps that pophead linked to. Watch for the 50 degree line to hit your area. Not 50 degrees yet? Too early. Keep an eye on the condition of the woods where you hunt. Is there any ground cover at all? No? Too early. Have the mayapples grown up to the 8-10″ range? No? Too early. Have trees’ buds opened yet? To the point where the oak leaves are as big as a squirrel’s ear? No? Too early. Are you seeing dandelions in lawns or open areas? No? Too early. Have you noticed lilacs starting to flower? No? Too early.

When you can start answering yes to these questions is when you will find morels.

As far as any particular area being better than any other, you can find morels all over the place. Learn how to identify a dead elm tree, particularly the ones that have died within the last year or two. Hints: Most of the bark will still be on the tree, perhaps some will have fallen off a few of the upper branches. The bark has a certain look to it that you will start to be able to recognize from a distance. Bark that is still on upper branches may start to discolor and look kind of pale yellowish-gray. In places where the bark has just begun to fall off, the outer bark will slough off first and reveal a tannish/cinnamon colored under bark. As you hike in the woods during summer, fall and winter, keep your eyes open for trees that look like this and cement their location in your memory so that during spring, when the woods start to come alive and you’re seeing indicators like I mentioned above, you can go right to those particular dead elm trees. This is something that has made me more successful over the years. When it’s time to pick morels I don’t just wander around the woods hoping to stumble across a few tasty morels because, literally, that is a waste of time. Morel season is short and you have to know where the high-probability spots are so that you can go directly to them without having to wander around for hours at a time trying to find such a spot first.

You should also be able to spot an ash tree from a distance. They’re not as reliable as dead elms, but in some years good amounts of morels can be found under ash. I’m looking at my calendar from last year and on 4/19 I found a nice mess of 48 yellows under a couple ash trees.

Keep your eye out for old apple trees. Like the ash, they don’t produce as much as dead elms, but sometimes they can be great. Old orchards that are totally overgrown can be killer spots.

Big old cottonwoods can produce sometimes, too. One of my first big finds ever was around the stump of a cottonwood that had been recently cut down. About 120 big yellows came from that spot, probably 3-4 lbs worth. I know the location of a bunch of really big, old cottonwoods and I usually find a few morels under them each year. A few years ago (it was kind of a dry year) I was having trouble finding morels around dead elms; I kept going to perfect looking elm trees but no morels. Then I started keying in on cottonwoods and it turned into a successfull season.

Be aware of areas that have been recently logged or for places where dying trees such as elms and cottonwoods have been cut down. Check those stumps when morel time hits. I once found 240 grays around the stump of a huge old elm that had been cut down the previous fall.

If you know of any hawthorne/thornapple trees, check those. They are decent producers in some years.

In general, stay away from oak-dominant areas. Big stands of old oak trees are super-low probability spots. You’ll be wasting your time if you are looking for morels in an area like that.

Keep all these things in mind. Hike year-round so that you can build up a catalogue of likely spots that you can hit in spring. Don’t get discouraged if you go to some likely spots and there are no morels. That happens all the time. Just because it’s a likely-looking spot doesn’t mean the morels will always be there. Five years ago I found a big elm that was dying in the same general area that had produced a good amount of morels in years past and I looked at that tree and said to myself, “See you next year!” Then next year came and I went to that tree and it looked perfect, with the discolored pale yellowish-gray branches and some of that cinnamon colored under bark showing and…no morels. And then I checked again the next year, and every year since, but never a single morel. Oh, well, that’s why I try to line up as many possible spot as I can for each year. And you have to keep finding new spots every year because morel spots come and go. You have to keep updating that catalogue.

Some days you can go out and find 50 or 60 morels in the first ten minutes and then nothing for the rest of the day. Or you might hike for hours on end and have nothing to show for it and on your way back to the car, in the last couple hundred yards, bam! You stumble on a patch of 100.

When the morels do start, especially in a cool spring like this, you should concentrate first on areas that warm up before other areas. This means places like a wood line that faces south or slopes that face south/southeast. As the season progresses you can move further into the woods, to shadier places and to west facing slopes and then finally to the north facing slopes.

The worst thing to be is an interloper. As you can tell from what I’ve written here I spend a lot of time hiking, all year long, so that I can line up my morel spots for spring. Remember that morel hunters put in a lot of hard work in order to be successful. Learning to identify trees and various ground cover plants and shrubs, putting boots on the ground, etc. are all part of what it takes to be successful. It takes time and effort and most morel hunters don’t take kindly to people begging them to share their spots. Why should someone put in all kinds of time and effort, just so that an interloper can come along and harvest the fruits of their labor? Morel hunters are notoriously secretive. Don’t be put off by it. We have good reasons for being that way and if you put in your time you’ll become successful and you’ll find yourself telling people who ask you where you pick your morels, “In the woods.”

Relax. Enjoy. Don’t expect it to happen all at once. The cold spring is slowing the start a little this year but it won’t be long. You’ll find some. "


----------



## shroomdonger

If you really read and take in all that is stated above, you will find shrooms! Happy hunting


----------



## sharky597

Couple Kankakee hands brought in a mess of greys, fried up, to work tonight. Can't wait for the rain to return the favor. That's what it's all about.


----------



## chad

@Jake-Went out briefly yesterday nothing going yet for me, though people I know in area are also starting to get some grays. Half my spots are still soggy from the flood prime for producing mosquitos. Scouted out some new trees during deer hunting season hopefully they will produce.

@Shroomdonger thanks for posting dbowhunters Morel 101 for us on this board.


----------



## sharky597

Chad, yeah the couple that I found were too small to even pick. After this rain and some sunshine, with good temps ahead, we should be in business.


----------



## shroomdonger

Budzilla, love the name dude! That terrain down there by TBird is awesome! So much wildlife in that area too! Last fall during bow season I saw what I think was a wolf, too big to be a normal coyote. Either it was wolf or a halfbreed coydog, the sheer size alone was so intimidating. I hunt more on the east side of TBird. You ever hunt at miller anderson woods north of putnam? 600 acres of state ground, never morel hunted there but during deer season i bowhunt there occasionally, see lots of good sign and plenty of elms there.


----------



## sharky597




----------



## sharky597

[/url] [url=http://m1298.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jake597/1367677167_zps3840977e.jpg.html?o=0][img][/url] 

Donger, they look like this guy from around the Marseilles area.


----------



## murdy

Talked to several people who spotted that "guy from around the Marseilles area" last year. I hunt the fish &amp; wildlife area. Seems like he was around for at least a couple months.


----------



## sharky597




----------



## sharky597

Chad, time to get out there. 4 lbs in about 2 hrs.


----------



## shroomdonger

Anyone else finding any yellows now? Took the kids out this morning and found a couple pounds of fresh greys, yellows and grellows. Tis the season.


----------



## shroomdonger

Tell me more about "that guy, from marseilles" I'm intrigued, lol!


----------



## sharky597

Yup. Grey, yellows &amp; peckerheads.


----------



## chad

Nice job on the 4lbs Jake!!

Found me some grellows myself today. All around one tree. Seemed liked they just popped so I snuck out hoping I didn't step on any. To me, it feels like the morels are on the verge of really poppin! It'd be sweet if we get a little rain tonight. That wind today really dryed things out.


----------



## rubbertoe21

New Shroom hunter here

We found some greys in Marseilles over the weekend. I went to the Morel Fest in Ottawa trying to find a hunter or two to help look on my property but no luck, not too many people there. if anyone is interested let me know it is in Marseilles and I can hunt on the weekend or after 6PM on the week days.


----------



## chad

Rubbertoe21 are you the same person from Marseilles that was looking for help last year?


----------



## chunks

went out this morning and found 7 greys. all decent size. seems like they just popped this morning to. is the season just now starting here for us?


----------



## rubbertoe21

Chad,

Yes one in the same.


----------



## bkain

Went out yesterday and nothing. Tried back tonight and found 5. Haven't looked hard, but they are up in Joliet. Good Luck!


----------



## sharky597

Nice find, Chad! Yeah, I think we're in for a great season these next couple of weeks. If these temps stabalize it'll get really good! Good luck everyone.


----------



## huffs16227

Went to my honey hole yesterday and lots of dead elms. not 1 morel. but while my in laws were sitting at the picnic table at the same farm they found 5 nice grays. damn. am i that damn rusty from the years i was stationed in California?


----------



## shroomdonger

Huffs, I have a few spots producing and some that i thought would have by now. If my hole at one farm isn't producing, I try to find new ones in that location, because some spots dry up and never produce like they once did, so its always good to be looking for future holes.
With the season in full swing now, I'm starting to look more on west face and north face slopes and may venture further into the ravines in the woods. Found a few grellows that way last night on NW facing slope.


----------



## huffs16227

im going back out today. i found some yesterday and left a few so my daughter could find. I also got permission today to go in some woods on a family friend's farm. stoked about going there. hopefully my and the daughter can find quite a bit today. i cant wait for the big yellows though


----------



## chad

Found a quick 6 last night tops were sun burnt on a couple of them. The areas I hunt is predicted to get a 1&amp;1/2 inches of rain over next couple days. That'd would be nice!!

On a different note mosquitos are starting to hatch with this warm weather. I had some swarming me last night, but it was next to a spot with standing water still from the flood.


----------



## rubbertoe21

The area I hunt is along the river and I was wondering if the flood would have washed away any chances I might have. Also in reading some books on mushrooms it has been said that along flood plains is a good place to look, anyone have any opinions?


----------



## shroomdonger

I have experienced it both ways, rubbertoe. Sometimes those flooded areas produce and sometimes it skips a year. I found some this year at the base of hill that was flooded two weeks prior, you could see how high the water was because of the debris stuck in the bushes and trees. 
Chad, yep, the skeeters are out in full force this morning and the ticks have been atrocious so far this season. Make sure to wear some OFF if u go out today. I also use some concentrated tea tree oil to ward off ticks, just spray it behind your neck and by your ankles and around your waist. The stuff works great and you don't have to worry about poisonous chemicals, its all natural!


----------



## chad

Shroomdonger thanks for the tea oil tip. Along with the skeeters I had a few ticks on me as well. 

Rubbertoe, "According to theory flooding of an area could be very good for hunting the same way that a fire is. In both cases there would be a dearth of nutrients for the mycellium." However; like shroomdonger stated its hit and miss year to year.

With that said, I have had good success at times hunting flood plains and river bottoms. Especially around cottonwoods in areas with moss or sandy soil. In 9 years of hunting though; this is the first time I've had this much standing water in areas I hunt during morel season. Last year I found all of my morels on or near river bottoms. This year I'm not so sure. By the time the water dries up it may be July.lol! So far this year I have had all my luck staying up top.


----------



## rubbertoe21

Went on lunch today and found about a pound of nice yellows. They cleared my favorite fishing hole and left or burnt all the trees. With rain coming the next few days should be awesome!!!!!!

FYI it is up top not on the river bed lol


----------



## jojo8680

I went yesterday near oglesby and found 18 near a dead elm. Goin out again tomorrow...hoping for some rain today!


----------



## morehel

Shroomdonger thanks for the great advice. I am new to the Morel hunt, but not to the woods, so I truly understand and appreciate your info. I hope to even find some this year.

Respect is the primary foundation of any great relationship.


----------



## goshawk75

Where would you find some of that concentrated tree tea oil in the Peoria area?


----------



## morehel

They sell Tea Tree Oil at any Health food store or Trader Joes. I think most drug stores will have it too. 

Went out today, but Nada. Maybe after the rain.


----------



## huffs16227

Shroomdonger, thanks for the advice about finding new locations. i went back to the farm and walked down a little bit and past 2 days have brought home 60 nice great big yellows. im enjoying this. thank god for the rain now too. but being the weather is not suppose to be 70 degrees and sunny the next 2 days, will the mushrooms still be popping up if its still overcast and 50 or 60 degrees?


----------



## shroomdonger

You can find the tea tree oil at a natural health store, I go to Austin Parker Naturals in Princeton. Two other concentrates I have tried that work well are Lavender and Arbor Oil (eucalyptus). Just make sure its a pure concentrate oil, otherwise it may not work so well.
Huffs, if anything the cooler weather may extend the season. Sometimes it gets too hot for too long, some pop and then its over. Plus its slows the down the undergrowth which gets out of control in a hurry. The rains should help too. If you wana check another spot close by, go behind the BCMC, the city owns some of those woods and its a park so its legit to hunt. I have found some there in the past while disc golfing behind the pond.


----------



## huffs16227

WE go there pretty often actually. maybe me and the daughter will check it out a little bit. Was stoked when i found 12 yellows in a patch in about a 2' X 2' square. Thanks again shroomdonger. im gonna have to try that tea tree oil too


----------



## shroomdonger

I found some a few years ago to the west of the building, plenty of elms in there, just be careful because it turns into private property the further west you go.


----------



## chad

Took the wife and kids out yesterday for a mothers day morel hunt. Found enough to have with the ribeye steaks I grilled up.Yum, Yum, morel mushrooms and steak. The best part of the day was my wife found most of them on mothers day!


----------



## dwak

ShroomyD: I have also found them disc golfing. Two birds, one stone.


----------



## chad

I've been trying to post pics since last week. Today I thought I finally had it and all I did was create two new forums. lol. I'm not a computer wiz, but should be able to figure it out. Help anyone? I need a step by step please.


----------



## shroomdonger

Chad, I haven't tried posting pics yet with this new forum format, but last I knew the pics have to be uploaded to a photobucket account or flickr and then pasted to your post. 

I'm still finding fresh greys on north slopes and in deep ravines. The yellows are really coming on now. Mainly finding patches of 3 to 10 at the most, I found one puker tree so far with about thirty mid sized yellows. Get out there now before the vegetation takes over. That rain last weekend and heat this week will make the undergrowth explode. get em while u can find/see them. I'm going to try and post some pics later on tonite, found a couple good shed antlers too, fun season of shroomin so far! Good luck and be safe everyone! -SD


----------



## chad

My 3 year old son found his first morel &lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## chad

Finally!! Dad was down on ground looking through foilage as my 3yr old spotted this one right off the path. I didn't believe him at first cause he kept yelling out 'I found one,' all day. Lol.

I haven't found any motherloads yet but I have been finding them in small clusters like shroomdonger mentioned.


----------



## shroomdonger

Here's a few finds so far this spring... //i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad203/Brent4545V/Mushroom Hunt/050.jpg[/IMG]







[/URL]]







[/URL]]







[/URL]]







[/URL]]


----------



## shroomdonger

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## shroomdonger

sorry about the double post, i don't know why it did that? &lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## huffs16227

hey question for everyone here. i have had my fill of mushrooms this year and so has most of my family especially after we had a mothers day get together at my grandparents with the entire family. Does anyone know any restaurant or store buying morels. i got a few pounds i want to offload and plus im going out tomorrow to go find some more. I love to find them just for the thrill of the hunt. i would just like to try to make a penny or two at it.


----------



## shroomdonger

Huffs, you could try calling the Uptown Grill or Mark Allens in Peru. The local farmers market would be another good one. Or you could try looking for local buyers on this forum. Some will post how much they want or what they will pay per pound.


----------



## chad

Shroomdonger awesome pic of the monster morel. Did you make the pizza homemade or just throw them on top of a frozen pizza. Either way looks good. I threw some on top of an Eastside Cafe cheese pizza once and it was delicious.


----------



## huffs16227

i may try that. i heard uptown usually posts in the paper. and i haven't seen it but i may give them a call


----------



## chad

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## chad

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## chad

Found on a creek edge that was flooded a couple weeks ago with that big rain. 

Like others, I also pay attention to dbowhunter. I noticed on the N.IL board he mentioned if an area floods every year forget about it, if an area floods every now and then check it out. I bring this up now cause these morels were found in an area that doesn't flood all the time but was flooded with a lot of dead tree debris left from flood as waters lowered.


----------



## chad

Jake where have you been bud? Did you retire from season early after you found those 4lbs.lol.


----------



## shroomdonger

Chad, Love the cluster picture! I threw those shrooms on a Jacks thin crust five cheese and called it good, I was tired and needing a quick fix. I have done homemade and also thrown some on a few Pizza Cellar pizzas in the past, both definitely much better! Doing a fat morel omelet in the morning before work
I got into another puker this afternoon, found about fifty yellows, decent size, some were getting a little dry, 4lbs. This upcoming stretch of 80+ heat could end it, hope we get more rain Friday.


----------



## shroomdonger

Found most of these yesterday and a few early this morning, 5 to 6 lbs total. Over ten lbs for the year! Gona start dehydrating a bunch tonite. Kids found a nice matching 8 point set too. I found some fresh yellows and a bunch starting to dry. Going to hit it hard after work today and tomorrow, the heat and wind could bring things to a close soon. Does anyone preserve their shrooms? I have done some freezing and dehydrating before, just looking for some pointers on what works the best and what doesn't. &lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## chad

Scored the north slopes with the wife today &lt;a href=&quot; &lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## chad

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## chad

Have a modest 6 pounds on the year


----------



## chad

Hopen to get a few more ponds yet


----------



## chad

Hope another hike this weekend is worth it. There's a honey hole I haven't hit yet. Keep missing rain going all north today.

Shroomdonger I have only tried freezing morels and didn't really like that method. How are they dehydrated? I never tried but hear it's better than freezing them. Whatever I don't eat I usually just give away to friends and family.


----------



## shroomdonger

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## shroomdonger

Yellows are still poppin. Found several fresh ones this morning on a north face hillside.


----------



## morehel

Budzilla, 

I just used your recipe, slightly modified. Cooked down some fine chopped up polish sausage with onions and mushrooms, let it cool. Then mixed it with the cream cheese. Stuffed the Morels. Then I put them in a shallow cast iron pan with a 'little' butter and olive oil (little non-stick and flavor). Put the pan on a covered grill, after grilling my steaks and corn. Piece of apple wood for smoke. Then sprinkled some parmesan and fine chopped fresh parsley, after done. 

Man!


----------



## chad

Shroomdonger, just noticed you we're asking about mitchell's grove last year or I wouldn't of asked you on peoria board this year. oops. I went on idnr website and didn't find anything specific except no morel hunting on public sites that allow turkey hunting untill after 1pm. Did you bowhunt there again this past fall. Find anything out? There is a number I'm going to call. Can't imagine anyone that knows for sure would want to share that info. haha


----------



## rubbertoe21

Here is the link for the following text

http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/news/Pages/IDNRNewsbitsApril2014.aspx

IDNR Site Safety Reminder: Mushroom collectors and other visitors to Illinois state parks, fish and wildlife areas, and other IDNR-managed sites with spring turkey hunting programs in <strong>April and May are reminded that hunting areas are closed to activities other than spring wild turkey hunting from one-half hour before sunrise until 1 p.m. daily during the spring turkey season.</strong> The turkey hunting area restrictions are in place for the safety of site visitors and hunters.

Mushroom Collecting: No license is required for mushroom collecting in Illinois, although collectors always need landowner permission and, on public sites, must adhere to approved collecting regulations and hours. Collection of mushrooms is allowed in many IDNR state parks, fish and wildlife, and other recreation areas, but it is <strong>prohibited in any area designated as a dedicated nature preserve</strong>. Areas under the jurisdiction of the IDNR that offer spring turkey hunting will not be open to mushroom collecting until after 1 p.m. daily to ensure the safety of all hunters. Turkey hunting restrictions will apply until the close of the wild turkey hunting seasons on May 8 in the Southern Zone and May 15 in the Northern Zone. Mushroom hunters are urged to call ahead to the state site they intend to visit to learn of any site-specific regulations regarding mushroom collecting. <strong></strong>


----------



## chad

Lol Budzilla, just noticed some snow flurries again today.

Thanks rubbertoe for the reply. I went ahead and called on Mitchell's grove and morel hunting is not allowed. Pretty much if a park name has nature preserve attached to it you can't hunt there. Also, I was told at Mathiessen Park there's a section considered a nature preserve there up front not well marked so watch yourselves. You can morel hunt but aren't allowed to go off of trails. So unless you're finding them by a tree along the trail you maybe getting yourself into trouble. I think I'll just stick to my private spots. 

I'm itching bad to get out! Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubbertoe21

Chad,

It is ridiculous that if you are hunting (animals) you are allowed off the trails but if you are hiking you are not. I think I am going to research and see if IDNR classifies us as mushroom <strong>HUNTERS</strong>?

I am also looking to see if we are allowed at the hunting grounds south of the river.


----------



## chad

Rubbertoe21, couldn't agree more with that statement.

Budzilla, not sure about miller-anderson woods but here is a contact number for that site I pulled off idnr website 815-447-2353


----------



## rubbertoe21

At Miller-Anderson I read that the majority of the trees are of old-growth oak-hickory upland forest with maple-basswood. From some websites I have read these are good for shrooms. Problem is that according to http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/INPC/Pages/Area5BureauMillerAndersonWoods.aspx it is a nature preserve <strong>NO FORAGING </strong>


----------



## murdy

The preserve at Matthiesen is pretty small compared to the rest of the park, about 80 of 2000 acres, I believe:

http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/INPC/Pages/Area3LaSalleMattiessenDells.aspx

Since it's called the Dells, I'd assume it is located near the center of the park.


----------



## shroomdonger

Try along the Hennepin canal. Shrooming is allowed there and you can walk for miles.


----------



## rubbertoe21

I put up a post in the meet ups forum. If anyone is interested I will be hunting this weekend in Marseilles and maybe Ottawa as well. Please let me know if anyone is up for a group hunt?


----------



## shroomdonger

Cool story, miff.....In other news, me and the kids found our first greys popping up this afternoon Too small to pick. Found them in a grassy opening near elm, ash and apple trees. I'll get some pictures up when I can figure out my gravitar account. It shouldn't be this difficult to post pictures.


----------



## pokanoka

jmiff78 
You must have been dropped on your head when you were little. You also seem pretty preoccupied with Crack, maybe that is where the brain damage happened. Budzilla is right, trespassers are scum.


----------



## jack

JMIFF78…..THIS IS YOUR ONE AND ONLY WARNING. TROLLS ARE NOT ALLOWED !! EVERYBODY, JUST IGNORE HIM, WRITING BACK ONLY MAKES HIM WORSE .


----------



## papa smurf

Hello Everyone, I live in Northwestern Illinois. ( Whiteside County ) Bout 50 miles North of Quad Cities.

I have been finding them since Saturday. Ranging from eraser sized grey's to 2 inch light tan.

The cool thing is, I have noticed several spots are clusters or bouqette like. Groups of 5-10 LikeFlowers!! This could end up being an AWESOME year here if we get some nice warmth.


----------



## quigsby

Went out yesterday after 4 hours came up with 6 grey. All in Kankakee County. There here!


----------



## quigsby

Sorry needed to add the pics


----------



## quigsby

Sorry needed to add the pics


----------



## jack

quigsby …..and others having trouble with posting pictures. Photobucket seems to work the best.Below your picture are 4 codes which read Email & Im, Direct, HTML and IMG. To the right of the HTML code is another code. Copy that code and paste it to the comments section. Those directions under FAQ need to be changed.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## chad

Shroomdonger you don't need to post pics I know your telling the truth. But please do, your pics are cool...except for the cardinals hat one. Poor morel. Yes I am a cubs fan. Born into it. 

Sounds like season is getting started finally. Happy morel hunting everyone!


----------



## shroomdonger

Chad, yeah been a Cards fan my whole life, I respect cubs fans a lot and miss the heated rivalry as of late. They will be back in a few years, rebuilding sucks, but is necessary. 
As for pictures, I'll have some up soon enough. I bought a GoPro silver. It takes some amazing action video and also has a built-in fisheye lense that takes some outstanding panoramic and close-ups. Will get them up soon


----------



## david - sw il

Papa Smurf, I've always found that clusters are a sign of a good season. Hope that's the case. Will be heading N mid-month, looks like we should hit it square. Thanks for the reports!


----------



## quigsby

Im going to try this once more. //i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a413/quigsby1/photo5_zps4c4a652f.jpg[/IMG]//i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a413/quigsby1/photo5_zps4c4a652f.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## quigsby

Finally! My 6 greys from yesterday. 

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## shroomdonger

Nice finds, quigsby!


----------



## carpet crawler

Is it legal to hunt in Miller Anderson woods?Thanks CC


----------



## chad

815-447-2353 is number from idnr website for Miller Anderson


----------



## carpet crawler

I just went on the website and it is a nature preserve so I'm sure your not suppose to take mushrooms.......but I bet there are people in there every day.Chad-What would you recommend for a out of towner coming down to the fest tomorrow.I'd like to hunt some public land in the afternoonThanks!CC


----------



## shroomdonger

Turkey season is in full swing on public and private ground so be aware and be careful. Good luck at the fest tomorrow!


----------



## marine34

I went out yesterday around Yorkville area and found 0
Did find a false morel and saw a lot of different wild mushrooms poppin up
So I'm thinkin this week it gonna get good.
Mothers Day in northern illinois is always the real start of Morel hunting
Good Luck


----------



## sharky597

Saturday morning fishin turned into pickin and my little guy sure was happy. Found the half frees first then the small greys and yellows. Sandy soil all out in the open. Good luck to everyone in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## sharky597

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## chad

Very nice! You like your sandy soil spots. Thanks for that tip 3 years back


----------



## sharky597

Thanks guys, and Chad, yeah this sandy soil out in the open seems to produce early. I'm out here with the wife now (taking a beer break) and we've got about another pound and a half. Absolutely nothing in the timber here yet.


----------



## jwantbeer

80 degrees on Wed. should jump start the shrooms. Going to try this sandy open area idea.


----------



## atticmonkey81

Does anybody know how much ground that borders the I&amp;M canal is still public ground? Someone told me 200 feet on both sides but I can't find any information to confirm this.


----------



## rubbertoe21

Atticmonkey- o guess it would depend on where. On Marseilles there is private property on both sides within 50 feet


----------



## shroomdonger

The heat turned it on here in Bureau County. Found some big yellows down by Putnam yesterday and a bunch of greys today up north by Lamoille. I have come across several clusters so far


----------



## sharky597

Nice finds donger. I agree about the heat. Went out after work this morning in the Ottawa area and found a nice mixed bag with several clusters of greys. All on south facing slopes.


----------



## shroomdonger

THIS RAIN!!! Wow, the over night temps stayed in the mid 60's with steady rains throughout. More rain in the forecast for the weekend with highs in the 70's. Perfect conditions! I have a 5th season turkey tag, but I'm too busy shroomin for now. Good luck this weekend everyone, may your efforts be fruitful


----------



## chad

Yes awesome weather for morels. I keep dreaming of mother loads, hopefully they come true this weekend.


----------



## sharky597

Anybody been out since all that nice rain? I promised a buddy I'd help him with a couple concrete pours yesterday and today and it's killing me. Gotta wait until Sunday!


----------



## shroomdonger

I have been out several times since Friday. Found a few each time. Yellows, greys and some clusters but never more than 10-15 in one spot. Mostly been finding just a few per spot on south and west facing hillsides and can't seem to find consistency. I am changing it up today and hitting N and E facing hills, and going to check deep woods spots and deep in the ravines. Good luck out there everyone!


----------



## shroomdonger

Also, I meant to say I can't find consistency in where I find them on hillsides. It's been up, down, mid, top and bottom. I actually found a cluster of three to four inch drying yellows at the bottom of a ravine yesterday then found fresh greys mid way up the same hillside. No rhyme or reason, as it can go with morels most seasons.


----------



## chad

Shroomdonger do you have a scouting report for the north and east slopes, most of my spots are deep timber areas sliding north curious. Last year I started nailing areas like that Wednesday after Mother's Day. Thanks

Found a nice cluster of ten this morning around a tree I scouted last Tuesday but all that was left for me was stub stems in ground. At least who ever found them made nice clean cuts. People I know scored 30 nice yellows Saturday I got to see them and they were nice ones!! South slopes.


----------



## chad

More rain dumping on us as I speak and supposed to rain more yet with 88 degree temps for tomorrow. To me every kind of area N,S,E,W should be popping ASAP if they haven't already.


----------



## shroomdonger

Found some fresh greys yesterday on the north slopes. Mainly towards the top of the hillsides and at the base where sun breaks through most the day. I'm scratching my head because I still can't find real consistency in elevations. It's 630 in the morning and already 73 degrees with light rains mixed in, good shroomin weather


----------



## chad

Thanks for the update Shroomdonger.


----------



## chad

Woke up to a story on wgn news about tons of morels out west from the wild fires last year. People finding bag loads but illegal to hunt forest rangers ticketing anyone they find and confiscating morels. They figure they are catching 1 out of 5 morel hunters. Idk, I think I'd take my chances. Lol.

FYI, awesome video on Wisconsin board called, 'morels and dead elm refresher' by shroomcrafter


----------



## shroomdonger

Chad, I heard about it a few years ago and now I keep an eye out for controlled burns during the late winter and early spring. Farmers like to burn off prairie grass, scrub, dead trees and weeds. I ask permission and always offer half my loot. Hunting post burn can be very productive and is worth a try. I have run into more than one puker-tree/honey-hole doing this. So how is your hunting going the last few days? I found some more yellows and a few greys yesterday on a ridge flat. It was hot but worth the walk


----------



## chad

Shroomdonger a few here and there, nothing to brag about. Took my boys out last night and finally ran into some ticks. That makes me a little nervous but nothing latched on at least. My boys were calling them little spiders! Going out tonight and all day tomorrow to my north slopes/deep timber spots so hopefully i'll finally have some pics worth posting soon. Going to keep my eyes and ears open for future burn sights that's for sure, thanks.


----------



## sharky597

Finally got out again this morning and found some real nice size yellows but, like donger mentioned, I'm not finding them in any specific areas. The largest yellows were on a deer path on flat ground in medium cover. Chad, yeah I'd love to find a nice burnt area. I've heard of guys finding a nice flush in those areas but have never come across one. Good luck everyone. Hopefully this cooler weather will keep the season going for a bit longer.


----------



## chad

//i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag78/chadchristensen81/Mobile Uploads/image_zps7fb86eab.jpg[/IMG]//i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag78/chadchristensen81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7fb86eab.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## chad

//i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag78/chadchristensen81/Mobile Uploads/image_zps7fb86eab.jpg[/IMG]//i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag78/chadchristensen81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7fb86eab.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] 
Biggest one of year so far.


----------



## chad

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## chad

Lol, accidentally posted pic from last year out of my photobucket account. Don't know what happened too new pics...anyway, took the fam out today didn't find a lot but scored some big yellows. Found most of them on bottom of raven close to creek beds.


----------



## chad

Kind of strange, walk up on a lot of trees this year expecting to find a bunch and instead finding only a few if any.


----------



## chad

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## chad

Ok, there's the big yellow from today! Love to find me a hundred more!!


----------



## chad

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## chad

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## chad

Are these dryads saddles? Edible? All this time in spent in woods figure I'd start eating everything I can. Been coming across a lot of stumps with these on them. 

Shroomdonger, jake, what are your thoughts on morel season? With all this rain you think once it heats up again will get more flushes?


----------



## shroomdonger

Finally had some luck. ran into about five pounds of fresh yellows and older greys. Found them all on a mile long south facing hillside ridge. Most were found either at the base of the ridge to about fifteen feet up OR on top of the ridge to about fifteen feet down the hillside. If that helps. Its really the only consistency I have found so far. 
I'm happy to find so many on a south ridge, that tells me its still going to go far a while yet. These cold temps and rains may slow things but that's better than dry heat killing it off completely. Also, most vegetation is still low which gives me confidence we'll be picking shrooms for the next two weeks, if not more.. pictures coming soon


----------



## chad

T-bones on sale at krogers &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## chad

Shroomdonger your report confirms what my gut has been telling me all along! We're going to be picking morels through Memorial Day! I'm going to walk the one west slope again asap. And my north slope was soaking wet. I feel like another round of heat will bring me some more morels yet.


----------



## shroomdonger

Here are a few pictures from today and yesterday...


----------



## shroomdonger

I found a few in a trench washed out from the rains. Near the crux of of the trench, there is a small piece of land barely hanging on with two shrooms coming up. If you look closely, you can see all the way underneath where roots hang down. Kinda cool, never found them like that before!


----------



## chad

Awesome pics Shroomdonger!


----------



## shroomdonger

Thanks Chad. This is a good year to get out and check all over.  I found some new spots in areas I hadn't payed much attention to in previous years. I will check these particular trees every season now. Even if you only find one there now, that tree could puke out a hundred next year.


----------



## budzilla

I got a couple dozen beauts yesterday. One beer can. 
Also got to chase some yahoos off my timber.


----------



## sharky597

Great pics guys! Just gave my last bag to a buddy that hooks me up with canned goods and veggies out of his garden. Work has been killing me but hoping to get out a few more times. Chad, that steak looked great. I just did the same thing last week! Donger, great pic of the morels coming out of the root system. There's two trees, on the property where I hunt, that are similar and I check them every year hoping for the same. Keep at it guys!


----------



## sharky597

Chad, I forgot to comment on those dryad saddles that you found. Yes, you can eat them and they're pretty good sautéed with chicken or fish because they have kind of a lemon flavor to them. I usually don't harvest the bigger ones, just the ones that are about the size of your hand. I have boiled the bigger ones and made a broth out of them which is good too. Hope that helps.


----------



## stndman

Complete noob (at least when it comes to morels) here :wink: . Decided with a friend to do some hunting at the state park . Couple hours later, we came home with 110! Mostly older stock, but for a first real trip, we're extatic!


----------



## shroomdonger

Awesome stndman! U have some great beginners luck, go buy a lottery ticket now Just a quick update, found small greys on a flat today and the vegetation is still low on most hillsides. This warm front coming will grind out more big yellows this week. Happy hunting y'all!


----------



## stndman

Thanks! Like I said, not a complete beginner - I used to hunt mushrooms back in the old country since I could barely walk. Never got into shrooming in US until last year, when we took a trip to Colorado to pick boletus edulis. Unfortunately, we only took a small SUV with us and ran out of room after 6 hours of picking :wink:. Needless to say, I've been hooked (again) since then! Hopefully I'll be able to get out there again during the week.


----------



## chad

I went out Saturday with a buddy and re-walked his spot found a few more. It was soaking wet!! Just like Shroomdonger, I'm optimistic for some nice yellows yet!

Jake thanks for the tip, and yea I've been finding a lot of dryads saddles this year. Not a lot of morels though, no big flushes for me this year. Most around one tree was 8. Most of my trees this year have only been popping 1-3. Lot of new trees though.


----------



## chad

Also, i think I'm going to take up turkey hunting. I say this to myself every year during morel season. Had a few turkey encounters last week. Saturday afternoon and last Wednesday with the family come up real close on a hen before she flushed. I figured she was on a nest so backed out of there. Didn't want my boys playing baseball with her eggs!


----------



## shroomdonger

Greys still poppin


----------



## chad

Decided to become a fall mushroom hunter! My boss found this this morning on our job site! Now that I know what to look for hoping to find some this weekend.


----------



## chad

Decided to become a fall mushroom hunter! My boss found this this morning on our job site! Now that I know what to look for hoping to find some this weekend. &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## chad

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## chad

If you look towards back you'll see a few more. Found some golf ball size ones too. I've found these over the years bowhunting deer but never this many in same area. I hear people eat them but I have no interest.


----------



## sharky597

Nice, Chad. The sheepshead, in the above pics, are delicious. I almost like them better than morels. I haven't tried puffballs but I hear they're pretty good. A lot of guys say they have a mild taste similar to button mushrooms you buy at the store. I may have to take a walk and load up on some sheepshead here soon!


----------



## chad

Hey Jake what's up....Hope you had a good summer fishing etc. If we get a decent rain Thursday I'm going back out. Hope to find some more sheepheads. After this weekend though I'm switching gears to bowhunting. Maybe I'll find some walking to and from my deer stand


----------



## sharky597

It's been a busy summer with work so I've only been able to fish and bowfish and hand full of times. I just got over a nasty case of poison ivy after helping a buddy put some stands up and realizing I had my hands all over a big monkey tail vine! Good luck hunting with the beginning of the season here. Maybe I'll take a walk for some sheepshead Friday morning after the rain.


----------



## ga_cracker

Hens are Everywhere,,, I collected over 100 lbs yesterday, and I still know where at least 12 more are...


----------



## chad

&lt;a href=&quot;&lt;img src=&quot;</a>


----------



## chad




----------



## chad

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## chad

Every time I go to post a pic It's like I'm doing for the first time, lol....anyway found this one with my boys this morning. My 4yr old was very excited! My 7 yr. old said it was the wrong kind cause he is used to hunting morels in spring. Gotta love it!!


----------



## sharky597

Great job, bud! Those are some nice sheepshead! That's what it's all about. Getting the kids out there having fun.


----------



## chad

Jake yea it was an awesome father/son experience with my boys! BTW, bummer about your poison ivy. Knock on wood I've never had poison anything.


----------



## lgb

@Chad LaSalle county, are you posting using the OHUB campfire app? If so It used to double post my pictures too.


----------



## shroomdonger

I'm anxious to get out and find some mushies, so i thought i'd give this thread a bump. With the snow thaw almost complete, has anyone been out shed antler hunting? I'm going this weekend to shed hunt and scout turkey with my kids. I'll post a picture if we have success. Post your finds too


----------



## old henry

Ive been out twice to check my traps only found two before the flood came. Hearing rumors around here Im hitting the woods the next three days.. Good luck!


----------



## huffs16227

so its a new year and the time is coming, what are everyone's estimates on when we might be seeing them?


----------



## sharky597

Hey, Huffs, it sounds like most of the reports have the greys starting to pop as far north as Sangamon County right now. With this weather I'm hoping to start seeing them up here in a week or so. My best guess is that we'll have some decent numbers the last week of April/ first week of May. Good luck to everyone out there.


----------



## 2poachers

they are finding them in buearu county


----------



## huffs16227

Really? i figured maybe next week but not this soon. oh well i cant get out till the weekend but i will be looking then.


----------



## sharky597

Who is "they"? I find that incredibly hard to believe. I'm not saying it's not true that a few have been found. But there are a lot of trolls on here that like to spread false info. A perfect example is the guy that just posted that he found 200 in Kankakee then jumped to another board and posted that he found 200 in Grundy County. Ok, so which is it? It's pretty easy to watch and listen to the credible reports as they're moving up the state. I enjoy seeing the pics of everyone's finds and hope everyone does well but there is really no need for the misinformation.


----------



## 2poachers

I posted what I'v seen. if you get off the computer an get in the woods you might find some to.


----------



## sharky597

Looks like I've got proof of what I've found in the past. Why don't you make yourself useful and provide legitimate information that could help others. If you want to dress up in all camo, trespass on private grounds and then troll all of these boards because you're terrible at it, that's fine. Just don't be so obvious about it with your scumbag post name. Cause all true outdoorsman on here just love poachers.


----------



## huffs16227

seems like it is suppose to warm up this week. cant wait for next weekend. will seem like a great time to go.


----------



## budzilla

Found a few yesterday, it's almost time!


----------



## huffs16227

Took the boy out to the farm yesterday just walked the tree line for 5 minutes and found six in the short grass. going on a big hunt today.


----------



## sharky597

Great news guys. Good luck to everyone this weekend. It's shaping up to be a good start. Planning on taking my boys tomorrow and Sunday morning, after work, as well.


----------



## chad

What's up fellow shroom hunters. Thanxs for the reports. My boss found one in his yard last night shriveled up already he thinks from frost. Happy hunting!


----------



## bkain

At least someone is keeping it real here Jake! Hope you have a good week. Heading to Kankakee on Wednesday. Should be in full flush with the expected rain. I'll give a full report mid week and give a legit report!


----------



## sharky597

Found a nice little honey hole this morning. Hopefully the rains will get that flush moving.


----------



## sharky597

Hey, Chad, hope you're having a good start to the season! Great to see you on here again. Little guy and I got lucky this morning and found a big elm sloughing off bark on the downside of a hill. Bkain, just talked to a buddy, about an hour ago, that's out that way and he's having some luck. Definitely agree about Wednesday. Good luck, everyone, and go get 'em.


----------



## 2poachers

found around 10 lb pounds in the last 3 days. big grays and yellows. good luck everyone


----------



## dinycat

Again, I want to buy a pound or two of mushrooms if someone is willing. Please contact me. 

dinycat


----------



## chad

Hey Jake nice find! Went out tonight for first time no luck. Timber was soaking wet! Hoping for better luck tomorrow.

@shroomdonger...go cubs go!


----------



## sharky597

Yeah, we need a nice sunny day to get more popping. We did find about 30 more on two hillsides off of a deer path. It's getting tough with the timber getting so thick now. I bet Thursday should be good before all the rain this weekend. Also, agree with the Go Cubs. Happy to see two new relievers were called up. Hard to build the confidence of Bryant, and the other great young bats, when they can't keep the lead at the end.


----------



## bkain

Hit it hard in Kankakee today. Three of us spent about 3.5 hours looking and only found 10! Think that the area had been picked over as it was on public land. Ran into an old timer who thought that it was about over in that area. Everthing that we found were bigger yellows. No greys. Mostly on south facing hills near elms. Ate them as an apetizer and mixed the rest with my mashed potatoes! Cubs win!


----------



## budzilla

Howdy! Everyone getting ready??!!!
Miller Anderson Woods/Condits here checking in.


----------



## shroomdonger

I stepped outside this morning and it occurred to me that we may be picking March morels this season! ☀+☔=


----------



## catman101

POssibly right Shroomdoner! March is getting warm, but I am still figuring about mid april for them to start. Still, that is about 2 weeks early.


----------



## sharky597

Definitely a day to get you thinking about them, that's for sure. My wife and I were both saying the same thing about an early year, especially with temps and frost level.


----------



## budzilla

Not today though, brrrr.


----------



## sharky597

Yeah, we're kind of going backwards aren't we? As long as they keep that snow out West I'll be happy.


----------



## shroomdonger

Haha no March mushies this year, but I did find some greys yesterday The rain this week and the warm weather coming should make for excellent pickings this weekend and next week. Remember that there is turkey hunters in the woods as well, use caution and be respectful. Good luck and safe hunting! -Donger


----------



## sharky597

That rain really did get things moving along. Went fishing with the wife yesterday and we decided to have a look at out usual spots. Ended up with a pound and a half of a mixed bag of peckerheads, greys and yellows. This is the earliest I've found them in quite awhile. The forecasted rain, for next week, should really get the flush going. Good luck everyone!


----------



## sharky597

Finished up with a total of about 4 lbs. this year after a short trip with my little man yesterday. We were about to give up and start fishing when he found a nice group of yellows on a north facing hillside. I'm glad my first finds were early this year with less under growth and ticks. How did everyone else in the area fare? The guys I talk to at work about morel season had varied reports from less than a pound to over six pounds in their normal spots so I'm interested to hear any other reports for my notebook. Good luck to any of you out there today!


----------



## chad

Awesome Jake! Nice to hear you scored some on a north face. Going tomorrow to my north sliding slope spot for our annual Mothers Day morel hunt. Hope to have some pics to post.


----------



## sharky597

Perfect day for a walk in the timber, Chad! I hope you and the family found a bunch! Got a call this morning from a buddy in the area that found 3 lbs. yesterday so this heat really helped.


----------



## chad

http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/chadchristensen81/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpstcte5xxc.jpeg.html?sort=3&amp;o=0


----------



## chad

http://rs1299.pbsrc.com/albums/ag78/chadchristensen81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps6y6lzdte.jpeg?w=480&amp;h=480&amp;fit=clip


----------



## chad

Ok, you think I'd have posting pics down, lol...Found 5+ pounds today! Awesome hunt! Bunch of big yellows!!! Great Mother's Day morel hunt!!!


----------



## chad

The first link goes to my photobucket account. Was trying to get pics to show up on this board without link. Any way big yellows next to grape old barrel bottle and watermelon Rita, plus pic of potatoe sack is from today!


----------



## sharky597

Nice finds! Bet that was a great mother's day with the family. I've got enough for the family so I think I'm done. Time for the crappie!


----------



## duke

Anybody have any Morels for sell?


----------



## chad

Jake it was an awesome outing. Yesterday was my first time out this season. Busy, busy! I think I'm one and done this year. Especially after that outing....good luck fishing.


----------

